# Is it me or the board?



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

uhhpunkk said:


> I'm 5' 1" and 102ish lbs. and have a 146 salomon wonder board. I was on a 140 rental some time ago and was gonna go for a 142. Is it too big?
> 
> I've had no trouble carving and stuff, I actually really liked it for hard shredding. But now that I'm trying out butters and stuff, I've had some trouble getting air off of ollies (or might just be doing them incorrectly) and getting my weight over my tail and stuff. I can tail press fine, just not as well as I would like for a butter. It's a rocker-camber-rocker board and a medium-soft flex of 4. Also having tons of trouble with controlling my board in the air and on rails ;-;


It's to big for you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A poor craftsmen blames their tools. It's you or more or less abilities you haven't achieved yet that are hindering you.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> It's to big for you.


From the qualified snowboarding god...

Explain the reasoning for this please... Otherwise you are NO help at all...!

OP - Take the helpful comment by kosmoz in your stride, he knows nothing...

http://www.salomonsnowboard.com/gear/snowboards/wonder

The 146 is for riders with a weight between 99-143lbs, so while on the very bottom end, you will maybe find with time, and more experience you will work it out, or that maybe the board is just too stiff for you and your ability...

That is not to say you should give up on it, but try other boards as well, maybe a softer board in a 153 if you get the chance...


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

You have just answered by yourself. Girl is on the lowest side of weight for the board, tries to ride park and learn tricks and she is pretty fresh to snowboarding, how do you think, I was wrong or not?

153? Are you retard? It's almost her height and she is skinny girl


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Woah their chief she's fine on that snowboard it's an ability level thing over a board is too big thing. This weird belief that everyone should keep going smaller and smaller on decks is rather sad as in the long run it hinders their ability to actually ride a snowboard.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

146 for her is like 170 for me to ride park and learn tricks, and I'm 6ft 0in and 185  she is 153 by herself and is skinny, she could ride 146... in powder days


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Why is size even an argument here. She said she wanted a 142, that is perfect. 

She will gain the ability over time, once the ability is there she can get the 153 and ride park on it. Mr Lithuania is internet-angry I guess.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kosmoz said:


> You have just answered by yourself. Girl is on the lowest side of weight for the board, tries to ride park and learn tricks and she is pretty fresh to snowboarding, how do you think, I was wrong or not?
> 
> 153? Are you retard? It's almost her height and she is skinny girl


Based on the rest of his post you really thing he meant 153? Or maybe the 5 and 4 keys are right next to each other and it was a typo?


While weight can be a factor on board size, strength also has a lot to do with it. And strength and ability can always get better.

And really, I'd rather people learn on bigger boards, I'd rather ride all park on an all mountain sized deck than all mountain on a shorty park deck. I think most people are better off learning to ride park on an all mountain deck than all mountain on a park deck.


----------



## uhhpunkk (Jan 7, 2014)

I was always a bit worried about the length but now I guess I'll be working harder myself to get the tricks down! if you have any tips on butters or anything else it would be great too! thanks!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kosmoz said:


> You have just answered by yourself. Girl is on the lowest side of weight for the board, tries to ride park and learn tricks and she is pretty fresh to snowboarding, how do you think, I was wrong or not?
> 
> 153? Are you retard? It's almost her height and she is skinny girl


That would be.

1. Are you retard*ed*?
or
2. Are you* a *retard?

I agree with B on whacked out trend of 200lb dudes ridin' 153's

But this is a tiny, tiny, cute little girl here.

That's like what size Snowklanger rides, 54 maybe?

How much does he weigh? 

Or you Argonaut? You're like 14ft tall & 2 tonnes, bet you only ride a 62 or so, no?


TT


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

timmytard said:


> That would be.
> 
> 1. Are you retard*ed*?
> or
> ...


Keep hatin' 

6"0 185lbs and quite stiff, not medium, 159 board. 

That trend of going short is massive and I don't agree with it, but since when the rule of board being between the chin and nose does not apply on skinny people?

She is 5"1, her legs are short, her stance is narrow, I bet her bindings are as close to center as possible and this means that nose and tail are very long, more weight outside the legs, bigger inertia and harder to do tricks in the air.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Argo said:


> Why is size even an argument here. She said she wanted a 142, that is perfect.
> 
> She will gain the ability over time, *once the ability is there she can get the 153 and ride park on it.* Mr Lithuania is internet-angry I guess.


Are your skills there, you think you're good on snowboard? If yes, then go and get a board sized the same as your own height and ride it in the park. Cheers.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> Keep hatin'
> 
> but since when the rule of board being between the chin and nose does not apply on skinny people?


Are *YOU* retard? 

This "rule of thumb" is purely for rental equipment staff to get people through the door quickly. It means absolutely nothing for somebody who is buying a board and wants to do it properly.

The length of the board means nothing except that each particular board is designed to have a certain flex pattern and riding characteristics at certain lengths with a certain weight on it. So you match the recommended length to the person's weight, their height is irrelevant.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Will a shorter/less stiff board help her press easier? Sure, it'll let her cheat and allow her to press without actually using proper press technique. This isn't exactly a good thing though.

Is it necessary? No.

Can she press on her current board with good technique? Yes, she just needs to work on her press technique, that's all. Even with a shorter board she'll never be truly good at presses until she gets her technique locked down properly anyway.

Also - the 'up to your chin' rule is stupid and snowboards are sized primarily on weight not height.

OP - as far as butter tips go, the link in my signature gives you a free set of butter tutorials that should get you started.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Properly, you say... Until you are having fun - you are doing it right. In this case girl is struggling doing simple stuff. Let's put everybody on long stiff camber boards and start hating all flat, rocker, hybrid profiles with mellow flex and all god damn magnetraction technologies, because it's not proper boards, right? 

Let's begin this from the start: board is rated 100-140 lbs, girl is on the bottom of the weight, she is also short, her skill , let's say, could be better. Learning is OK but in this sport having fun is more important. 

http://www.gotceleb.com/wp-content/...ilje-Norendal:-Wallpaper---Sochi-2014--01.jpg

What does this picture is telling us? She must be doing it wrong 

That rule does not apply for tall and skinny, they should go shorter, and does not apply for short and fat/muscular, who should go longer. For an average Joe that rule is pretty much correct. 

I ordered 156 sabotage for 6"2 165 friend and 159 sabotage for 6"0 185 brother, I know the concept, don't worry.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Properly, you say... Until you are having fun - you are doing it right. In this case girl is struggling doing simple stuff. Let's put everybody on long stiff camber boards and start hating all flat, rocker, hybrid profiles with mellow flex and all god damn magnetraction technologies, because it's not proper boards, right?
> 
> Let's begin this from the start: board is rated 100-140 lbs, girl is on the bottom of the weight, she is also short, he skill , let's say, could be better. Learning is OK but in this sport having fun is more important.
> 
> ...


She can do it right AND have fun and by getting the technique right she won't be blocking her own progression in the future.

Also, no one is saying gear changes wouldn't benefit her, but rather we're saying that gear isn't the main reason she's failing to press well right now. It's her technique and whether she changes her gear or not she still needs to get her technique right anyway if she wants to progress to other butters.

I hate the 'fun' or 'there's no wrong technique' argument. It seems to always come up when someone wants to preach some wrong technique or advice, then when people explain why their advice is wrong they fall back on the 'well there's no wrong technique - snowboarding is about fun!' angle.

It's so flawed because having fun and snowboarding in a way that allows you to learn faster and progress faster are not mutually exclusive things.

But whatever, I hate these stupid arm chair coaching arguments, I've said my piece.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

You've completely missed the point on multiply occasions.

You googled one picture of a chick with a snowboard near her chin, bravo mate your google skills astound me. :eusa_clap: All other suggestions are clearly invalid - except, I suppose, the ones that are correct. 

I don't know why you've started banging on about board profiles and magnetraction but good on you for knowing the difference between camber and rocker - I now feel completely confident that you're giving expert advice here. You won't find anybody here suggesting that everybody should ride stiff camber decks. We all ride different gear because it's what works for us. 

I'm not going to re-explain why that rule is bullshit. Just go back and read mine or Jed's posts again and let it sink in a bit. :thumbsup:

Welcome to the forum, you've made a great first impression.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

_We all ride different gear because it's what works for us. _
Words worth gold. So why this chick can't ride something shorter and softer? Why she should work her ass off learning uber correct techniques, when she can go shorter and softer and learn OK technique level? Current board does not work for her because of a combination of her physical givens and abilities. She can grow some muscle in gym and drill the techniques, but she can learn techniques in funier way. Final result won't be better but not everybody wants to be Shaun White.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> _Current board does not work for her because of a combination of her physical givens and abilities. She can grow some muscle in gym and drill the techniques, but she can learn techniques in funier way. Final result won't be better but not everybody wants to be Shaun White._


_

God, I try to stop posting in these stupid argument threads, but it's like crack. I see something stupid and it sucks me in to post.

Here's a question, why is your method more fun? What says she isn't having fun now and is just asking for tips and trying to figure out what's going on with her presses? Why does your method of making her buy entirely new gear mean she'll have more fun vs. the fix of solving the root of the problem in her technique.

Maybe she'll have a ton of fun doing it our way because learning the right technique will explode her riding and let her do the butters she always wanted to do and her being able to feel those sweet presses will give her so much more fun than doing crummy 'lean back' presses that don't feel right.

You're making so many assumptions and assuming she needs a new board to learn presses, when in reality almost every single freestyle student I've had who ran into pressing problems fails because they aren't pressing correctly, and not because their board was not short/soft enough.

Your solution right now is like someone coming to you and saying "Hey, my car won't go fast!" and your solution is buy a new car when their real problem was that they didn't know how to press the accelerator down properly. It's unnecessary, it's not a big deal that her board is a few cm bigger than the ideal for pressing.

Even if she buys a new board, I'm willing to bet you $1000 right now that she'll STILL have issues with pressing and will STILL have to learn to press correctly. So you haven't solved any problems, just delayed it slightly on the basis that she'll magically have more fun doing it your way.

Bleh, these threads make my head hurt. I should have stuck to my gut and not read the replies._


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

And you covered presses with a class, good job. Now do the same with 180s, 360s with a long board with big inertia. 

Let's take k2 ultradream 168, rated 150+ lbs, would you recommend it for your students weighting 150-160 lbs to start with it?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> And you covered presses with a class, good job. Now do the same with 180s, 360s with a long board with big inertia.
> 
> Let's take k2 ultradream 168, rated 150+ lbs, would you recommend it for your students weighting 150-160 lbs to start with it?


With a class? Wtf are you on about? I teach snowboard freestyle for a living as my full time job, what do you do again?

For the record, I have taught 180s, 360s and heck 540s to people on powder boards. It's not the gear, it's almost always the rider and the mistakes they're making. Gear helps, but techniques is far more important than spending tons of money to constantly have the perfect gear.

And as I said already, no one is saying she wouldn't benefit from a slightly smaller board, in fact, I agree she would benefit from going a tiny bit smaller, but what we're saying is that spending $300 for a board that's a few cm smaller is way overkill for her problem.

You're taking this to extremes for no reason. Putting someone on a super stiff board that's 15 cm too big for them is not the same as someone whose board is a few cm bigger than the perfect size for pressing.

Also, here's a fun video of what happens when good technique meets the the wrong gear (and her problem isn't even in the same league as this video.. we're talking a few cm off ideal vs. riding the completely wrong gear):

https://vimeo.com/92295301


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

To The OP 

My wife rides a 144 pretty stiff posi camber deck and weighs about 10 kilos more than you.

I have a couple of friends who are in your weight range here in Japan and they ride a 138 and a 140.

Now if you want to go fast and carve hard, longer and stiffer is better.

Neni a female member here rides boards way longer than her "weight range" and seems to love them, not to mention she has skills and rips spines in Alaska.

Still from everything you have told us about what you want to do you wouldn't benefit from going long for your weight.

I would say get a 140 or 142 and enjoy it.

I think there is something to be said for learning on slightly longer camber decks, I see where the rest of the guys are coming from, but at 100lbs you just won't have the weight or strength to push a longer board around as easily, especially when it comes to tricks.

Yes you could bulk up, strengthen up and do all sorts of tricks on a longer deck.

Then again why bother when you can ride a 142 and still carve (not extreme but you can carve perfectly well) and learn your desired tricks significantly easier.

As everyone has mentioned your skills are way more important than the board, but its better to be on the right board to maximize your enjoyment and learning curve. 

Learning and improving fast = more fun and more likely to stay with snowboarding.

My two Yens worth.

Whatever you do enjoy it:laugh:.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's You!  That board is only making things a bit more,... "challenging" for you is all! (_I think this thread would be a good candidate for reposting the "Pinewood Derby" vid!_)  :thumbsup:

As I read the specs for that board, It is a true twin shape with _directional_ flex. Which, if I recall means the tail _should_ be stiffer than the nose. Also Saloman's web site says the stance is slightly _set back_ from center.

...That along with you being at the bottom of the weight range for that length? All of those things would tend to make it just a bit more difficult to press that board easily. _Not impossible,.._ just a bit more difficult! Proper form and technique will help you with learning how to do that. 

Also,.. if you can ride switch at all? You might try pressing the board riding switch and see if it isn't a little easier to press. Since the nose should be easier to flex!


-edit-
I decided to post that "Got Wood?" vid myself for the OP! This vid showcases the reason why Everyone agrees with the contention that it's _always_ the rider & not the board!  (Besides,... I just _love_ watching this video!! It's plain Ol' frickin' Awesome!!) 

...also, this link, Misc buttering & Snow Porn clips, is where I reposted a ton of Ryan Knapton's Buttering tut's so I could download and refer bacvk to them. Hope they help you to learn to press properly! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Ooops did i really post 153 instead of 143...! Sorry, i definitely meant 143...!!!

But the sensible people knew what i mean anyway... Haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Ooops did i really post 153 instead of 143...! Sorry, i definitely meant 143...!!!
> 
> But *the sensible people knew what i mean anyway...* Haha


_Sensible People??? _ On the _Interwebz????_ LOL!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BLAH BLAH LITHUNIA BLAH BLAH BLAH I'M RIGHT BLAH BLAH BLAH I KNOW ALL. That pretty much sums up this stupid thread. Just ride and develop skills, the boards soft and playful. 99% of the people on here can't tell the difference between a mid flex all mountain and a mid flex park board anyways.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> BLAH BLAH LITHUNIA BLAH BLAH BLAH I'M RIGHT BLAH BLAH BLAH I KNOW ALL. That pretty much sums up this stupid thread. Just ride and develop skills, the boards soft and playful. 99% of the people on here can't tell the difference between a mid flex all mountain and a mid flex park board anyways.


Can't tell anything else just Lithuania? So I am in those 1% because I instantly noticed the difference in riding between 159 sabotage and 159 man's board, same bindings. Why don't you ride some kind of 168board all mountain and park?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> Can't tell anything else just Lithuania? So I am in those 1% because I instantly noticed the difference in riding between 159 sabotage and 159 man's board, same bindings. Why don't you ride some kind of 168board all mountain and park?


You are so funny, please stay around, we like having a target...!

Why doesn't he ride what...???

Just out of interest, how many different boards have you ridden that gives you such an in depth view of what is right and wrong, and how things work... And just because you can get down i hill, does not mean you can snowboard...

I wonder how many BA has ridden this year, just curious, but i would imagine it is probably a couple more than you... Haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> ....I wonder how many BA has ridden this year, just curious, but i* would imagine it is probably a couple more than you... Haha*




Ha!! I would imagine BA's ridden more different boards in the last season than just about any dozen of us combined!!! :thumbsup: :bowdown:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Ha!! I would imagine BA's ridden more different boards in the last season than just about any dozen of us combined!!! :thumbsup: :bowdown:


You think...??? I think that is an understatement...! I reckon there must be if i had to estimate, then i would say somewhere between 120-150 at a guess...

So maybe more than 20-30 of us put together, i mean i know i have ridden 4... Haha But how many only ride 1 or 2...


----------



## uhhpunkk (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback, I was initially worried no one would answer


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Does this qualify him to be nationalist? 

Since when being on the lowest weight range is OK for beginer in snow park? Why you are so sure, that girl, who created this topic, bought that board new and won't get some money back when selling it?

Saw some of Jed videos, didn't notice him riding something 170+, why?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Saw some of Jed videos, didn't notice him riding something 170+, why?



*Jeebus Please Us!!!!!*

The 3-4 freakin' cm's difference she's been talking about isn't anywhere near the same as you arguing that one of these guys should "Ride a 170cm!!" _AND_, the fact is, some of these guys could and would ride that 170!!!

Did you even watch the vid I embedded?? Those guys hit boxes and jumps ridding freaking *2x4's!!!!*. FFS it's the riders skill Not the damned board that is the real determining factor. 
If she's learning and progressing with a "challenging" board? Her overall riding skills will only benefit from that!!! I _know_ for a fact mine did! :huh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Btw uuhpunkk, if your trouble is with getting the board to swing around for pressed or ollied 180's etc? It's likely that it really is mostly a matter of skill, technique and timing! 

I learned to ride on a 163W, stiff assed, cambered deck. I now have two other boards. 159 & 157! They are both WAY lighter and softer than my Arbor!  Technically? They should be, (...and are in fact) easier to swing around. 

BUT,.. I cant ollie or nollie a freaking 180 off of them to save my life!   My timing and technique for doing that sucks ass right now! I can press and do a pressed spin 180 with all 3 boards. Regular and switch. But I can't pop, ollie, or nollie a decent spin off any of them!

Why? My "skills, my timming" isn't there yet! :dunno:

You're doing the right thing by practicing, on and off the snow! Keep doing that, watch & learn from Jeb's & Ryan's video tuts. You'll get it! :thumbsup:

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

uhhpunkk said:


> The difficulty with butters was swinging my board around in those 180s...maybe it's just that I don't have enough leg muscle but I skate and my legs have never failed me in strength even for tre flips..


If you are having trouble spinning with your butters a good technique I use is to start the spin before the butter to get some momentum generated. I personally found going front side easier but that's just personal preference. 

First I start with weight equal on both feet and start sliding/skidding on my heel edge going into what would be a front side spin but without the board leaving the ground. As I get to the 45-90 degree angle, I start shifting all my weight over my back foot while boning out my front leg to get into the press. 
After that it's just about shifting ever so slightly from heel to toe so you don't catch your downhill edge and this will also help keep the spin going for as long as you can balance it. I have done as many as 15+ rotations buttering on my back foot like this and is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. This was the first type of butter I learned how to do and it has opened and all kinds of variations, which are pretty much endless.

Here's a video from 3 winters back where you can kinda see me doing it at around the :10 second mark. It doesn't exactly show the very beginning of the butter but you can kinda get what I'm talking about from it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The answer you seek is 98.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

uhhpunkk said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, *I was initially worried no one would answer*
> 
> ... and since there seems to be a lot of discussion on the right size for snowboards I just want to say that everyone has their own idea of the right size whether it's the standard chin length rule or based on weight or type of riding
> ...
> I know my initial question was asking for everyone to evaluate the size, but I should just be improving my skill and technique since it's only a 4cm difference.



Haha, surprise surprise. Just saying: These kind of threads tend to develop a life of its own and will go on and on, even tho your original question has long since been answered. Don't feel responsible for or obliged to stop the couch discussions; it's the "I'm right - no ya ain't, I am" game the guys love to play . Nonetheless it's nice to read your posts, nice to hear reasonable young - I assume you are young - ppl actually _readin_ and thinking over. 

Wish you lot of fun progressing :thumbsup: (and sorry, can't help with your actual question as I know nothing of pressung and stuff. Guess, I would have to size down a lot to get an idea  /fueltofire )


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The answer you seek is 98.


Lol! :bowdown: Just Awesome! 

So I seems Kevin _was_ closer to the actual number. Figure guys around here riding an average of 3 boards ea. (...just an arbitrary pick for that average number.) Gotta figure more than a few guys doing 4-5-6 boards ea, and I'm guessing most are probably only riding 1-2 a season!

That would mean BA's riding more decks a season than 30 or more of us put together! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Kevin Jones
Name: Kevin Jones
Sponsors: Billabong, Bern, Bluebird, Union, DVS
Years riding: 22 years and no plans on stopping any time soon
Hometown: El Dorado Hills, CA
When Not Riding: Skateboarding, flyfishing
Local Mountain: Jackson Hole Mountain Resort
Music: Willie nelson to slayer, Been into mastodon, of montreal, and wilco lately
Favorite Snowboard: KJ *149*, KJ 159

Compatriot Snowboards | Kevin Jones » Compatriot Snowboard Company

folks, meet strokes. they're different. personally if i were you i'd go shorter and softer... insert stroke joke here. 

insert insertion joke here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Haha, surprise surprise. Just saying: These kind of threads tend to develop a life of its own and will go on and on, even tho your original question has long since been answered. *Don't feel responsible for or obliged to stop the couch discussions; it's the "I'm right - no ya ain't, I am" game the guys love to play *. Nonetheless it's nice to read your posts, nice to hear reasonable young - I assume you are young - ppl actually _readin_ and thinking over.....



Why neni!!! You aren't suggesting that us "Guys" are prone to whipping 'em out and doing the old "Mines Bigger," are you??? 

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

....wherever did you get _that_ impression of us from? LOL! 
(Very astute observation btw kiddo!) :bowdown:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, who told that 142 is ideal size, especially for a park? Why you are calculating 4cm difference from 146 to 142? I would say 138-140 is excellent sizing for a girl. K2 limelight 138 is good up to 130lbs and 140 bottom weight is 90, plus she is "not very tall " 

Diff between 140 and 145 isn't the same as between 160 and 165, calculate in percentages. I was putting 170boards not to emphasise, but because if a regular Joe is 5"10 and 155lbs he falls in weigh range exactly the same as girl does with her 146 board, plus she is taller than her board by 7cm, just like 5"10 Joe would be taller than 168-170 board. 

But please, keep hating and braging about how many boards you have ridden.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> plus she is "not very tall "


What planet are you from...!!! Height has nothing to do with a board... A board cannot tell how tall a person is...!!! It can however tell how much someone weighs...

And it is still not a given, but a guidance...!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> What planet are you from...!!! Height has nothing to do with a board... A board cannot tell how tall a person is...!!! It can however tell how much someone weighs...
> 
> And it is still not a given, but a guidance...!


If you are uber short you will have a very narrow stance and extra large nose and tail which results in bigger inertia and more effort to do the same rotation. If you are tall and very skinny, you would want to go longer board than someone your weight but significantly smaller, because tall people needs bigger area to stand on to maintain stability. This is why taller people has bigger feet.

Weight is the main factor, but height is also a factor, just not as important as weight


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

kosmoz said:


> Can't tell anything else just Lithuania? So I am in those 1% because I instantly noticed the difference in riding between 159 sabotage and 159 man's board, same bindings. Why don't you ride some kind of 168board all mountain and park?


You can tell the difference between a mid soft park deck and a mid stiff all mountain charger?!??!? Holy shitballs Batman!!!

Go away.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

uhhpunkk said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, I was initially worried no one would answer
> 
> I've pretty much figured out that I should be working on my skills and technique more although I guess I can put a bit of the blame on my board for making things more difficult:cheeky4:
> 
> ...


Okay, this we can fix.

So basically with 180s/360s the trick you're likely missing is leading the rotation. Spin is all about timing and leading correctly, when the timing is right then you won't actually need to muscle around the spin (it'll happen naturally with the right timing and technique).

In something like a 180 for example, by the time you leave the ground, your upper body should be basically rotated into the 180 already, and your lower body just follows it around once you ollie or pop off the ground. If you lead the rotation correctly, your lower body will want to rotate naturally to follow what your upper body is doing during the spin.

Below I've attached a diagram of what my body looks like during a spin (notice my upper body turns ahead of actually getting airbourne).

By the way, this may have been lost within all the ridiculous arguments with the crazy Kosmoz guy, but if you click the link in my signature (Free Snowboard Freestyle Lessons & Trick Tips) and enter your email, the first free video you get sent covers 180/270 butters and goes over how to create the rotation correctly, so I'd recommend watching those tutorials.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I could ride 175board or even an ironing board and will result in better(?) skills when go back back to normal sizing, but do I need that? Do I or someone else need to learn to drive a lorry or Ford F750 to be able to drive a 335i?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Shut the fuck up stupid texas kid..


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Which of my statements are stupid? Why we don't see any pro riders in halfpipe or slopestyle with 160+ boards, which could be riden by any 140lbs+ which is less, sometimes much less, than most of your wives and girlfriends do weight 

Why pro riders tend to be near the top of boards recommended weight range?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Which of my statements are stupid? Why we don't see any pro riders in halfpipe or slopestyle with 160+ boards, which could be riden by any 140lbs+ which is less, sometimes much less, than most of your wives and girlfriends do weight
> 
> Why pro riders tend to be near the top of boards recommended weight range?











10char


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> View attachment 47490
> 
> 
> 10char


If you're relying on stormtroops hitting anything to end a thread I'm afraid we'll be here a while.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Don’t argue with an idiot, because they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience...!!!

Although it is sometimes fun to just make them look more stupid though... Haha

I am curious KOSMOZ what makes YOU such an expert, i bet you own a board and have been 10 times...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

​


f00bar said:


> If you're relying on stormtroops hitting anything to end a thread I'm afraid we'll be here a while.


Awesome Star Wars Irony reference! :thumbsup:

FTW!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Don’t argue with an idiot, because they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience...!!!
> 
> Although it is sometimes fun to just make them look more stupid though... Haha
> 
> I am curious KOSMOZ what makes YOU such an expert, i bet you own a board and have been 10 times...


My board is five steps away from me, please tell what composition to make so noone told it's fake and taken from internet abdominal can I put a broken salomon ace next to it? 

in whole 6 pages I saw only "it's possible to ride that size board" and post of pros riding pinewoods down the hill, but yeah, I'm an idiot. Noone cares what's possible what's not


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

OFFS!! _I'm out!_


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> OFFS!! _I'm out!_


Jeds cousin says opposite


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

@kosmoz

So we are very clear on what is what, in EVERY post you have replied to, you have just been negative, an arsehole, a dick...!!!

Why would you comment on something unless to be constructive. YOU on the other hand like to put people down, so people jump on you for being a DICK, this forum is a very helpful place, there are very constructive threads, but YOU are not helpful...

No one cares about YOU, no one cares about what you claim to have done, what your experience is, what knowledge you have (haha). All we want is for you to GO AWAY and let this place become normal again... Well as normal as it could ever be...

We will all be in a better place if you kept your comments to yourself in that place you call home... So do us all a favour, and STFU


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Is it my imagination or you, Kevin, started all this shit by insulting me and my experience? What was the reason of that? Me not knowing you current residence is in Norway and laughing at shipping costs?

I bet that none of this happened if I have added some more words to my initial reply, for instance noticing that girl is on lower side of board sizing what result in harder learning curve.

So keep all the fault of this flame for yourself and just yourself, you started it


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Jeds cousin says opposite


How about you not use my name in any of your stupid posts? Especially not when you're making unfunny and semi racist jokes.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Jed said:


> How about you not use my name in any of your stupid posts? Especially not when you're making unfunny and semi racist jokes.


OK, had no intention to insult you, sorry if I did. My bad.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> If you are having trouble spinning with your butters a good technique I use is to start the spin before the butter to get some momentum generated. I personally found going front side easier but that's just personal preference.
> 
> First I start with weight equal on both feet and start sliding/skidding on my heel edge going into what would be a front side spin but without the board leaving the ground. As I get to the 45-90 degree angle, I start shifting all my weight over my back foot while boning out my front leg to get into the press.
> After that it's just about shifting ever so slightly from heel to toe so you don't catch your downhill edge and this will also help keep the spin going for as long as you can balance it. I have done as many as 15+ rotations buttering on my back foot like this and is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. This was the first type of butter I learned how to do and it has opened and all kinds of variations, which are pretty much endless.
> ...


I hate you crono really


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I''m not even going to bother with you anymore, i've said what i said, you are not helpful, there was NO advice given, just so unhelpful.

I'm sure that you will still be here in a day, a week, a year, but people will work out that you don't really have anything to offer, and it is a shame that it is just the occasional visitor that will see your one line, useless responses... As that will, if given the wrong and unhelpful advice, just make there snowboarding experience, less than it should be...!

THINK about how you respond, and what you say, and you may find you don't get these kind of responses...!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> I hate you crono really


*ditto*:huh:no really!









  :thumbsup:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

@Kevin 

Couldn't you just imagine my whole idea like I had to imagine that you meant 143 when saying 153? Another thing, this is not a math exam, that answer without back up is wrong. That board is to big for her, and in "her" fits here size and abilities. I could ride 170all mountain and park and would learn something on it, but thank you, no, I'll ride something my size.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

You just don't know when to shut up do you...

The board is within her weight range, and so you can be educated, there is NOTHING on the site about height, because height is irrelevant... But then...

Your so special it makes no difference what anyone else says...!!! 

I really do hope that someone gives you such helpful advice in the future that ruins something you thought you would enjoy. It would be so funny to watch you get the arsehole because of it...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys if you haven't noticed it's the same troll as DCsnow. Just ignore the troll..


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, she's in weight range, by a margin, on lower side, of the weight range, which puts someone 40%heavier on the same board. Salomon lotus 135, super soft deck, can handle up to 120 pounds and these two boards are day and night.

How much do you weigh? What board do you ride? I will ask you without getting your answer, why your weight is in the upper side of boards weight range? Why didn't you buy the biggest possible size of that particular board model?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, hmmmmmm, huh, well I'm still confused. What size board should she be riding? :dizzy:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Yeah, hmmmmmm, huh, well I'm still confused. What size board should she be riding? :dizzy:


Like 153ish, it will help her to improve her riding and some pros rode pinewood decks and were ok. I will sell my board and get 165 for park and 190 for pow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> Like 153ish, it will help her to improve her riding and some pros rode pinewood decks and were ok. I will sell my board and get 165 for park and 190 for pow.


Is there snow in Lithuania?

Edit: After goggling "snowboard Lithuania", this was the first photo. I thought it was a bit ironic.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Is there snow in Lithuania?


Now not. We have plenty of snow but no real mountains. Some micro resorts with a few runs of 500-700m each and a snowdome, maybe the best in region, so I have to go to Alps.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Blah yadda blah... is it snowing yet?

Anyway: MONGO FOR LIFE!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> Is it my imagination or you, Kevin, started all this shit by insulting me and my experience? What was the reason of that? Me not knowing you current residence is in Norway and laughing at shipping costs?
> 
> I bet that none of this happened if I have added some more words to my initial reply, for instance noticing that girl is on lower side of board sizing what result in harder learning curve.
> 
> So keep all the fault of this flame for yourself and just yourself, you started it


Nope. It was you who started off with stupid jokes and smart assed comments on the gf of a new member. 
But it's a common trait of ppl like you to interchange actio/reactio and always think someone else was wrong, it's never you.










Anyway. The longest day is over, we're heading towards winter. You guys remember? Winter? Snow? The fluffy white fun stuff?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn neni!!! Those are some AWESOME freakin' lines! :bowdown: :thumbsup:


Yeah, I remember snow! But I ain't seen snow like _that_ just yet!  Way to rub it in girl! :laugh:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Last week ordered a chalet in Les Arcs, winter is closer than it appears


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As usual leave it to Neni to be the voice of reason.

As we just had a wave of old fogies retire I've borrowed and repurposed the group retirement clock to the unofficial official opening date of most of the local areas, Dec 1.


----------

